

SQL Injection in Plain English - angelirizarry
https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/blog/what-is-sql-injection

======
borski
This is actually the first post in a series, where each post will explain a
different vulnerability in plain english. Please suggest other vulnerability
types that are hard to understand, and we will take that into account when
writing the following posts. :)

------
FireBeyond
In Plain (but Technical) English. A good explanation for the tech-minded who
might just need a push in the right direction to get the details.

